
Planet Earth makes its own water from scratch deep in the mantle - DanielBMarkham
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2119475-planet-earth-makes-its-own-water-from-scratch-deep-in-the-mantle/
======
dzmitry_lahoda
There is russian book called "Unknown Hidrogen"[1] and reflection on it in
[2]. In short Earth core is much like iron + hidrogen. Hidrogen lefts core and
travels to crust. Hidrogen bounds with oxygen and gives water.

I thing Google Translate will translate article well enough.

[1][https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3277980/](https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3277980/)
[2][http://lah.ru/text/sklyarov/earth-
text.htm](http://lah.ru/text/sklyarov/earth-text.htm)

